# All Scandinavian languages: I am learning Norwegian/Danish/Swedish



## Polak2008

jag larar sig Svenska.
(I am not sure if I wrote correclty)
how to write
"I am learning Norwegian" in Norwegian.
and the same with Danish.


----------



## oskhen

Polak2008 said:


> jag larar sig Svenska.
> (I am not sure if I wrote correclty)
> how to write
> "I am learning Norwegian" in Norwegian.
> and the same with Danish.


 
It's "lærar _mig_", in Swedish, I think.

The Norwegian sentence you want is "Jeg lærer meg norsk". Quite close, don't you think? Danish is something similar.


----------



## heresys

Actually i think it's _jag l*ä*rar mig sveska_,but i believe the sound is identical in Swedish and Norwegian, despite the difference in writing...Corrections welcome, of course!


----------



## oskhen

heresys said:


> Actually i think it's _jag l*ä*rar mig sveska_,but i believe the sound is identical in Swedish and Norwegian, despite the difference in writing...Corrections welcome, of course!


 
You're right, of course. (except that it's sve*n*ska).


----------



## heresys

oskhen said:


> You're right, of course. (except that it's sve*n*ska).



 Ouch! Most stupid typo mistake of mine! Thanks for the correction! See you around! Vi skrivs!


----------



## María Madrid

Close but not quite: The verb is lära and present would be jag *lär* *mig* /du lär dig /han lär sig, etc.. But normally you'd just say jag läser svenska. Or jag pluggar svenska if you're just talking with friends and you don't need to be formal.

Can Swedes understand Norwegian and Danish? Just have a look at the previous threads on this forum, where this has been discussed!


----------



## tru-life

In danish: Jeg lære norsk.


----------



## Abdur-Rahman

tru-life.
You made a small typo. It's "Jeg lærer norsk". Jeg missed an "r".
Besides this I believe Polak2008 was looking for the Danish sentence: "Jeg lærer dansk".


----------



## simdal

The Norwegian and Danish versions of this sentence are exactly the same..
"Jeg lærer norsk"
"Jeg lærer dansk"


----------



## aaspraak

In Norwegian it can be either *Jeg lærer norsk.* or *Eg lærer norsk.* The first is most used.


----------

